# Chase Budinger has torn meniscus



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- Minnesota Timberwolves swingman Chase Budinger will be out indefinitely with a torn meniscus in his left knee.
> 
> The Timberwolves made the announcement Sunday night, one day after Budinger was injured in a game against the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8621933/chase-budinger-minnesota-timberwolves-torn-left-meniscus

As if the Wolves need any more injuries.


----------

